# [SOLVED] Disabling UPnP



## Dalannar (Sep 9, 2011)

So I've been trying to play battlefield 3 beta since it came out with no success.
Most of the time i get "Connection has timed out" right after I join the server.

I've been looking around on the web trying to find solutions for the problem, and I've tried pretty much all but one: disabling UPnP.

I found a forum post explaining how to do it pretty well (View topic - "Connection timed out." - PROBLEM SOLVED! - Battlefield 3/BF3).

The guy is basicly saying to disable UPnP device host and SSDP Discovery.

This is were my problem comes in. A few months back I totally screwed my pc with stuff similar to this and had to buy a new one, so I'm kinda scared of trying this.

Is it save to turn both of those off, and If so, can i easily turn them back on ?
I don't really know what either of them do to be honest.

Any response would be gladly apreciated.

Also if anyone knows of another solution to the problem feel free to leave it below.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Disabling UPnP*

Universal Plug and Play 

Long story short its a security risk as it makes entry to the router and all of the information on your network easier to get to. It does this by opening ports on your router as you need it so that the proper socket (IP + port) allows something ohh lets say a game's session (two sockets *destination and source*) to go on properly without lag.

I'm sure that if you don't feel like having just one more security issue with networking than you could always port forward ports on the router and leave the select few ports open permanently. The problem with that is that they are open forever until you reset the router. The hacker would have to be able either connect physically to the network or brute force past the wireless encryption. 

The biggest and probably *only *issue you might come across is if you have pre existing malware on your PC than it makes it easier to get past your PC firewall and onto the network and it has to get past your anti virus too. 

I don't think its too big of an issue and I personally do not have it enabled but the chances of screwing up the PC by having this feature is slim, slim indeed.


----------



## Dalannar (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Disabling UPnP*

So, disabling it on my PC disables it on the router aswell ?
And also, if I follow the instructions on the post I mentioned is it the same process to turn it back on or do I have to do something else ?

Sorry if I sound like and idiot but I don't really know a lot about this stuff.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Disabling UPnP*

UPnP on the PC I think is a bit different. It should be Network Discovery.

I'm pretty sure UPnP on WIndows 7 is the network discovery setting in the network sharing options.

-Control Panel\Network and Internet\Network and Sharing Center\Advanced sharing settings

It just allows your computer to see other netowrks easily. I've never really seen any cons to having this on.


----------



## Dalannar (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Disabling UPnP*

I tried disabling what you mentioned but to no success. Didnt change a thing. 

Anyway my router in shared and I don't think my pc is the "admin", if it actually works like that, and I tried following the post to see if I could disable UPnP and it was allowing me to (didnt though).

Are you sure doing that will disable it on the router ?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Disabling UPnP*

Open ports TCP 6 and UDP 17 on your router and make sure its accepted on windows 7 firewall with those ports. You can add the ports to firewall manually too. Just associate the program with the ports. 

I'm in a rush so ask questions if you need clarification.


----------



## Dalannar (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Disabling UPnP*

And how would I do that ? 

As I said I'm not very familiar with all of this stuff, and I didn't set up the router and internet connection in the first place.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Disabling UPnP*

Open some ports in Windows firewall

Control Panel\System and Security\Windows Firewall
*Advanced Settings* on the left side pane

Inbound Rules (left side)
Click *New Rule* in the right hand pane
-Custom, next
-Find Bttlefield 3 (where the .exe is)
For port add TCP 6
Keep the selection for all ports
-Action (tab, or submenu) allow the connection 
- In profile keep it private
-Name it!

Repeat for UDP 17. (User Datagram Protocol)

These ports are just from the router to the computer. 

Okay no the ports for the router
Answer



> TCP ports:
> 
> 80
> 443
> ...


Do you know how to port forward on your router?
Whats your router model and brand?


----------



## Dalannar (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Disabling UPnP*

Thanks! Anyway the open beta is closing soon and I wont have much time myself so I don't think i'll be doing this.

I feel terrible that all your help will basicly culminate into nothing , but ill keep a link to this post if the problem still occurs when the game comes out.

As for forwading the ports on my router you dont have to worry about that, ill look around on the internet.

Thanks for your help, very appreciated, and I hope your wont get angry with me just wasting your time. Sorry.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm thinking that the ports listed might still be useful and its easy to google search this info as TSF comes up in a lot google searches too.


----------

